# Seiko Weekdater



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and am trying to find some information about a watch that belonged to my late Father in law.

It is a Seiko Weekdater, Sea Lion, M55 6206-9000. I have found various bits of info on the internet (including this forum) and am trying to get a ball park figure of it's worth and the cost of a service. I took it to the local Watch Lab who suggested it was worth about Â£400-Â£500 and would cost Â£295 to service. My previous investigations suggested a value of about Â£100 which would make the service a little pointless at that cost.

Any information would be gratefully received.

Dave


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

it'd be interesting to see a pic of the watch.

The service cost is very expensive though - i've just paid less than half that to have two day/date swiss watches serviced by Steve Burrage (google him) and members on here will know others


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> it'd be interesting to see a pic of the watch.
> 
> The service cost is very expensive though - i've just paid less than half that to have two day/date swiss watches serviced by Steve Burrage (google him) and members on here will know others


Pictures


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

After a good clean and service by Mr. Burrage and a new strap, I think it is very wearable.


----------

